# Age groups here on Puritan Board



## Scott Bushey (Dec 21, 2004)

What is your age?

[Edited on 12-21-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 21, 2004)

So I'm approaching ancient, well that's nice.


----------



## just_grace (Dec 21, 2004)

*Age*

As I said, I am old now... 41 years.

David


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 21, 2004)

25 wow, you want to trade?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 21, 2004)

29 going on 50.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 21, 2004)

Chris,


> 29 going on 50.



Please expound


----------



## Scot (Dec 21, 2004)

29


----------



## Ivan (Dec 21, 2004)

52


----------



## twogunfighter (Dec 21, 2004)

Scary second to top group


----------



## cupotea (Dec 21, 2004)

45.


----------



## JWJ (Dec 21, 2004)

39 and very soon (little over a month) the big 4O 

Jim


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2004)

35


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 21, 2004)

46
You all will now bow before me as your elder!!!







[Edited on 12-21-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

47

Ancient??? Why you young wipper snappers!! If somebody could help me out of my rocking chair, I'll show you who's ancient!!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 21, 2004)

24


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 21, 2004)

28


----------



## Lee (Dec 21, 2004)

29


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 21, 2004)

20, and counting down the days till the next one...

 <-- Christian liberty Daniel after silly prohibition


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)

36


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Dec 21, 2004)

26


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 21, 2004)

27 going on 37


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2004)

22....Prohibition didn't bother me. I didn't have my first glass of wine until 22.


----------



## ANT (Dec 21, 2004)

33 here.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 21, 2004)

18...going on whatever!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 21, 2004)

39 going on 16


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 21, 2004)

36 big ones! (but I'm a very late maturer, so I'm really only about 26)

I still like to play (I'd be an otter if I could), like to rough house (especially with dogs), like to act silly, etc. I really don't think I'm grown up yet...

Oh, yeah, and I still get the giggles every time I see this dancing banana.. 

What's wrong with me?


----------



## sastark (Dec 21, 2004)

24

Wasn't sure whether that fits into the "18-24" group or the "24-32" group, so I choose the 18-24 group, to make myself feel younger!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 21, 2004)

I would have taken better care of myself if I had thought I was going to live this long.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 21, 2004)

38

Prohibition didn't bother me either -I was getting drunk most every weekend in high school (among other things).


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm twenty-two years young. :bigsmile:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 21, 2004)

42 in about a month, and I take more pills than my 89 year old Grandma.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll be a whopping 24 on New Year's Eve.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

I am 51 and going on... and going on... and going on... and on... and on.... 

That makes me second oldest so far. Is that something significant? Or should I just settle in my rocker beside Bob. I will, if I ever catch up on the number of posts. He must have a large print computer.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Or should I just settle in my rocker beside Bob. I will, if I ever catch up on the number of posts. He must have a large print computer.


Plenty of room, brother.
Must keep post short. Arthritis acting up again.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I am 51 and going on... and going on... and going on... and on... and on....
> He must have a large print computer.



John and Bob,
If you are on a windows computer - right-click on the desktop and select Properties. Click on the Appearance tab. Under fonts select Extra Large Fonts. There you go...less eye strain.

For I.E. click the view tab, text size, largest...


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> John and Bob,
> If you are on a windows computer - right-click on the desktop and select Properties. Click on the Appearance tab. Under fonts select Extra Large Fonts. There you go...less eye strain.


Thanks, sonny. Much better. Now I can put my magnifying glass down.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



Thanks for assuming I still have hair. You're very kind.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

Josh:

My wife insists my hair is turning silver, not grey. Or is it gray? Oh well, she'd better be right, I'm not even sure how to spell my hair colour. Oh, yeah, I know, Grecian formula; I've got Socratic hair. 

Chris: 

What was that? I missed it. I know I put my reading magnifyer somewhere. Oh, if only I had large print so I could read Chris' post.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Chris:
> 
> What was that? I missed it. I know I put my reading magnifyer somewhere. Oh, if only I had large print so I could read Chris' post.



John and Bob,

Please forgive this young whipper-snapper's agist/ageism attitudes.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

Ahhh, yes. And you have a great summer holidays too, Chris. 



(That sign does say, "Get Well Soon", doesn't it? )


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

[private conversation]
John.. Isn't it refreshing to see such good manners in the younguns?
[/private converstation]



> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> John and Bob,
> Please forgive this young whipper-snapper's agist/ageism attitudes.
> [/size]



Sure, no problem.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

[pssst mode=on]

Yup. Sure is. Nice to know there's some gennlemens yet. I said, Yup. Sure is. Nice to know there's some gennlemens yet. 
[pssst mode=off]


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> [pssst mode=on]
> 
> Yup. Sure is. Nice to know there's some gennlemens yet. I said, Yup. Sure is. Nice to know there's some gennlemens yet.
> [pssst mode=off]


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> [size=-2]Bob, John, if you can read this blink your eyes...that is, if you can do that without hurting yourselves. [/size]


Josh. Did you have something you wanted to say? How come your post is blank?


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

Bob, I think Josh is sending us an invitation to drink or think or something. I can't quite make it out. It's like some rhumatiz medicine that he's sqeezed back in October, when the corn was done. I think I'll take him up on it, but I need a push.

[Edited on 21-12-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## JohnV (Dec 21, 2004)

Its likely that some nurse will come in now and stop our little party. Like, we make too much noise, at our age Ha!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> Bob, I think Josh is sending us an invitation to drink or think or something. I can't quite make it out. It's like some rhumatiz medicine that he's sqeezed back in October, when the corn was done. I think I'll take him up on it, but I need a push.
> 
> [Edited on 21-12-2004 by JohnV]


Oops. You're right. Come to think of it there is a message there after all.

I've never been one to pass up an invite. Let's go!


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow... am I... the youngest... one .... here?  17


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 21, 2004)

Old men unite! Get out your sticks and lets give these youngsters what for!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> Wow... am I... the youngest... one .... here?  17


Looks like you've got the record so far.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Old men unite! Get out your sticks and lets give these youngsters what for!









I'm ready!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Authorised (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> Wow... am I... the youngest... one .... here?  17



17 here too. You beat me by two months...

(edit: oops)



[Edited on 22-12-2004 by Authorised]


----------



## Authorised (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, and Bob:

You don't need this:







You need this:


----------



## blhowes (Dec 21, 2004)

Aaron,
Good one!


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 21, 2004)

32... They say 30's are the new 20's....:bigsmile:


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 46
> You all will now bow before me as your elder!!!
> 
> ...



56!
Join the peanut gallery, Scott!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 21, 2004)

Scott continually impresses us with these awesome smiley icons! My personal favorite concerned the dressing for sunday thread and SCott pulled out a picture of a dead horse with smileys beating it!


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm 37


----------



## Augusta (Dec 21, 2004)

I am 34.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 22, 2004)

20, but my birthday is in January.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2004)

Turned 24 on the 15th.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 22, 2004)

24 and my wife is 32.


----------



## re4md (Dec 22, 2004)

49 tomorrow. . .sigh


----------



## JustMeAgain (Dec 22, 2004)

30. But in Baptist years, I'm still a little "wet" behind the ears.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm 16.


----------



## govols (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Old men unite! Get out your sticks and lets give these youngsters what for!



First you have to find your glasses to be able to find the sticks.?

33 here.

[Edited on 22-12-2004 by govols]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2004)

I want to be invited to the rumatism medicine convention. What lot was it. Last Octobers? Good Month.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2004)

John V. Every time I see your picture I think of Noel Paul Stookey. 
You guys are close in age aren't you?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 22, 2004)

20.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> John V. Every time I see your picture I think of Noel Paul Stookey.
> You guys are close in age aren't you?



Well, Paul is actually a little older than I am. I don't know his exact age, but he was already doing Woodstock-like things when I was just playing the three basic cowboy chords. I didn't even have my driver's licence then yet. (Yeah, yeah, I know, but cars *were* already on the road back then, I don't care what you think. ) So I figure him to be about seven or more years my senior.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> I'm 16.



Rats! There goes my record


----------



## tdowns (Dec 22, 2004)

*Epochs of time...*

I prefer to think of my life in epochs of time, so I'm not counting down to (Physical) death;
I've lived through the epochs of Helpless, Exploratory, King, Love, Search, Enlightenment, Preacher, True Enlightenment, Peace.....Using the Markronium system of mathmatics and the Groogan scale for life, that brings us to... 
37 or 38, 
lol, 
I'm just making this up as I go, but now I really can't remember. Let's see, born in May, 67....... ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! It is 38, I thought I was 37. 
Oh well, just another day in the epoch of Peace in the Vapor stage of my eternal life.

Praise God


TD


----------



## pastorway (Dec 22, 2004)

33 until January


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConfederateTheocrat_
> I'm 16.



only 16. and you talk like an old reformer. I didn't know what theology was at 16. I was trying to get through HS, dating, and driving cars and parents up the wall.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh and I was a christian all my life.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 27, 2004)

34

Somewhere in between the "has-beens" and the "up and comers".


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 27, 2004)

47 till Feb.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2004)

Just turned 35 on 12/13


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2004)

29 and I will be again this May...


----------



## street preacher (Dec 27, 2004)

I am between the youthfulness of the confederate theocrat and the two old bags John and Bob . I'm 32 .


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2004)

(Disclaimer) I am not responsible for anything written by my signifigant other...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> (Disclaimer) I am not responsible for anything written by my signifigant other...



We don't expect you to be...each is responsible for the typed from there own fingers.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 20, but my birthday is in January.




hey, evie, are you dutch?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 28, 2004)

> hey, evie, are you dutch?



Not that I know of. Why do you ask?

(For the record, I'm mostly English, substantially Irish, a bit Scottish, and a bit German.)


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 28, 2004)

...and Scott Bushey, if I remember correctly from a discussion on food.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 28, 2004)

I never would have guessed, Paul.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 28, 2004)

I am french on my dads side. On my mom's side, I come from the Vicorito line. Salvatore Vicorito was my grandfather. You have a problem with this? I know people. And for the record, my grandmother is Jewish; Yetta schwabandorf.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I am french on my dads side. On my mom's side, I come from the Vicorito line. Salvatore Vicorito was my grandfather. You have a problem with this? I know people. And for the record, my grandmother is Jewish; Yetta schwabandorf.



Does that mean you can have people whacked and feel guily about it afterwards??


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 28, 2004)

buwwwhahahahaha........yes


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm mostly italian and some Scotch.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm Italian and I like Scotch!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 28, 2004)

1/2 Scottish (came over 1550's and early 1600's to Virginia...awarded southern land after revolution) 1/4 German (with I disclaim) 1/8 Finnish and 1/8 Welsh both turn of the century emmigrants.

Street Preacher is Very Scottish, Black Irish, English, with American Indian thrown in from both sides (Cree and probably with Cherokee or Seminole)...either way it's made him pretty handsome...and no wonder there's a wild streak in his family!!!


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 28, 2004)

100% TEXAN!


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Wayne,
> 
> We're talking about nationality, not species



FYI, Texan is a nationality! Texas is the only nation to join the US. Ergo, for those who can trace there roots back to when Texas was a Republic, their nationality is TEXAN!


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> sorry, I thought they were pre-man



C'mon Paul, everybody knows pre-man ended in 70AD


----------



## sundoulos (Dec 28, 2004)

Am I the oldest at 59? Naw... that's my chronological age. My maturation stopped at 18 or so.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sundoulos_
> Am I the oldest at 59? Naw... that's my chronological age. My maturation stopped at 18 or so.



Well, as stated earlier on this thread, I'm 52, but I'm younger than you in maturation...I'm 16!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 28, 2004)

> 1/4 German (with I disclaim)



LadyFlynt, why would you disclaim that?


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 29, 2004)

I am 37, I am 1/5 dutch(if you ain't dutch, you ain't much), 1/4 finnish, 1/8 cherokee, 1/20 indian(from calcutta) 1/10 french, 1/8 english, 1/10 irish, and 1/8 welsh.

My wife is 4/5 scottish and 1/5 irish. 
we like to do a jig or clog now and then. But mostly ballroom dancing.

My 5 year old son says he is going to be president one day. Just think, a reformed man with a dutch and scotch background being president.  Personally, I'm holding out for world dictator.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> I am 37, I am 1/5 dutch(if you ain't dutch, you ain't much), 1/4 finnish, 1/8 cherokee, 1/20 indian(from calcutta) 1/10 french, 1/8 english, 1/10 irish, and 1/8 welsh.


I definitely need to get a life. Maybe its my engineering background, but seeing all those numbers, I just had to do the math. If my math is correct, the sum equals 1.075, indicating that the dutch, finnish, cherokee, indian, french, english, irish, and welsh in you is indeed a winning combination.



> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> My 5 year old son says he is going to be president one day. Just think, a reformed man with a dutch and scotch background being president. Personally, I'm holding out for world dictator.


Its good to see you setting your sites high...though, in some people's mind the distinction between president and world dictator is blurred.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > 1/4 German (with I disclaim)
> ...



If you knew the Germans around here (rough and rude) and the ones in my family (grandmother from Minnesota) (ice running through their veins and no end to the sarcasm...and not funny sarcasm either!) you'd disclaim it also...

I hear I definately take after my father's Scottish side! And I have a touch of my Finnish grandmother's sense of adventure.

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2004)

I am 24. I am Scottish; my great-grandfather came to the U.S. in 1900 with his 7 brothers. 

On my mom's side, I am Native American-her maiden name is Crowe, so can you guess which tribe? From GA., so we also have some English criminal on that side.


----------



## doulosChristou (Dec 29, 2004)

35. Dutch.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> [If you knew the Germans around here (rough and rude) and the ones in my family (grandmother from Minnesota) (ice running through their veins and no end to the sarcasm...and not funny sarcasm either!) you'd disclaim it also...



Actually, I do know some Germans around Illinois...

And yeah, I suppose you're right--very stoic, frugal, sarcastic people. Good family values, though. (The few Illinois natives that I know are actually quite wonderful people. My cousin married into their family.)

(I'm a bit sympathetic, as my dad and I both have all of those qualities, too... unlike my much more emotional mom and brother, who seem to take after her Scottish-Irish-American family.)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 30, 2004)

actually the ones in the country can be nice...i'm more towards city...different. And some even here can be nice...but just not me, ya know?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 30, 2004)

guess, I'm just not "german" enough.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm 1/4 Flemish, 1/2 German, and the other 1/4 is scottish, irish, and Wales (I suspect more Scottish than Irish--)

The Germans I know of (my family) were stubborn, typical of Germans, but they are also kind, not sarcastic at all, not overly emotional, pretty steadfast, and they like they're traditions. Both of my German grandparents were 2nd or 3rd generation Americans and came from educated home. My Grandmother was the daughter of a Lutheran minister. They also aged very well---I hope I take after that part of them.  My scottish ancestry were frugal, kind, would give you the shirt of their back, emotional, loyal to a fault, were great southern cooks, they didn't age nearly as well.

My grandfather was a Flemish immigrant. He was wise, very very wise, and saw through the facade of most people. He got along great with children, very family oriented, spent his life working to set his kids up in business and was courageous in his decisions, he planned for the future. He taught his children to be leaders and not followers, and to be independant thinkers. He had a great dry sense of humor. 

All in all, I'm very happy with my mix.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 30, 2004)

My mother (1/2 German) was mistaken to be her own husband's mother in law...YIKES!!!

Grandmother (100%) is still to this day not emotional and not kind. As children we were to call her by her first name or Mrs____ when in public and she would carry suitcases of jewelry, gold, etc...everytime she visited. Afraid someone would still it or the banks would close while she was gone. The woman had a taste for wine and gun collecting. Maybe she's coloured my view a little. Momma always told me I took after the Scottish side (my father's) so I figure I might as well be proud of it.


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm Dutch and Scottish, so Calvinism is in my blood. I also have an eency weency bit of Cherokee in me, but everyone does.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 30, 2004)

*looks at calendar*

gosh, still 20

21 needs to come soon, or rather moderately


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 35



You've been busy for 35. I have a friend that has you beat though, he has 5 children at 34.

BTW: 37


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2004)

Schmidt=German
Johnson=Swedish
Frost=English
Snyder=Dutch

...plus a little Cherokee also from my Grandma Snyder.

Happy New Year!!!!! I'm still lookin for an invite to that rumatism thingy. I just got my pipe stoked up and the muzzleloader loaded. Woopie.


----------



## RickyReformed (Dec 30, 2004)

31. Half Mexican, but born in Texas.

That makes me a Texican!







....oh yeah, and the other half is Mexican too. 

That's by biological descent though; by spiritual descent, my family tree is:

Genevan Reformer>>>Scottish Presbyterians>>>Southern Presbyterians.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



have both beat...had 5th child at 28, street preacher was 30.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 31, 2004)

[/quote]
Lady Flynt
have both beat...had 5th child at 28, street preacher was 30.
 [/quote]

A true woman of God. A quiver full!






[Edited on 12-31-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------

